
Google Buys Songza - Flenser
https://plus.google.com/+GooglePlay/posts/9FotaTDAw34 is not available
======
Squallco
The correct URL:
[https://plus.google.com/+GooglePlay/posts/9FotaTDAw34](https://plus.google.com/+GooglePlay/posts/9FotaTDAw34)

~~~
Flenser
Oops, thanks, I've resubmitted with the correct url:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999289)

I can't delete or edit this submission now.

